
Ask HN: Domain name purchase: godaddy vs. route53? - ggregoire
Hi! I&#x27;m relatively new to these questions.<p>Since I&#x27;m going to host my app on AWS, I was thinking to purchase the domain name directly on Route53.<p>But the prices are quite different for a .com:<p>- Godaddy: $2.99 (y1) + $14.99 (y2)<p>- Route53: $12 (y1) + $12 (y2)<p>However, the AWS doc says the transfer is $12 but I&#x27;m not sure about the meaning of &quot;transfer&quot;. If I purchase the domain on Godaddy, do I need to &quot;transfer&quot; it on AWS? In this case it would be less expensive to purchase on Route53.<p>Thanks for the help.<p>∞∞ EDIT ∞∞<p>Ok I think I&#x27;ve understood. A &quot;transfer&quot; means moving the management of a domain name from a registrar to another one. What I need in my case is just to change the DNS to use a domain name registered somewhere else. Please tell me if I&#x27;m wrong! :)
======
viraptor
Keep in mind you can pay one company to own the domain and then set the NS to
point at AWS and use Route53 to manage it. That doesn't require a domain
transfer.

Apart from the price, you could also look at the company history. I wouldn't
touch godaddy even if they were the cheapest option to be honest. Quick google
will give you an idea of various issues with them.

~~~
jaxondu
I use Namecheap as my domain name registrar and use Route53 as DNS Server.
I'll never use godaddy.

------
davismwfl
If those are the two options you are considering, AWS hands down. Godaddy is
not who I would ever rely on.

I use enom for ordering domains generally (I have a reseller account) and then
point the NS to AWS. Keeps my costs low and allows me the flexibility of AWS
Route53 which I really have come to love.

------
ultrablue
I know you didn't supply it as an option, but I've found google domains to be
really good. I moved off of GodAddy to them last year. Reasonably priced, easy
to use and fast.

~~~
ggregoire
Ok thanks, I will look at Google Domains.

Edit: the service is restricted to Canada, UK and US. :(

